# My first ABT's with Q-View!!!!!!!!!!



## nwbhoss (Jan 20, 2010)

I cannot believe how the more stuff I smoke the more I like it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





The ABT's turned out great!!!!!!!!!!
I used all Japaleno peppers and made the stuffing with....
Cream Cheese
Cheddar Cheese
some seeds from the peppers
several cloves of Habanero pickled garlic 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 this stuff is the goods!!!!!
mixed these well and stuffed the pepper halves (after cleaning them) then tossed a little smokie on top and wrapped with thick cut peppered bacon.

Into the smoker for 2 and 1/2 hours @ 250* and then we ate!!!!!!!

Here are the pictures, The ingredients 


The BEST ingredient!!!!!!


The pepers ready to be filled


The filling 


Stuffed and topped


All wraped up 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Here they are after a little TBS


and ready to eat








Next time I will toss under the broiler for a few minutes but we could not wait to dig into these!!!!!!!!


----------



## fire it up (Jan 20, 2010)

and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I'm truly impressed, beautiful job and adding the habanero garlic, like the Picasso of flavor over there!
I've seen habanero stuffed olives, habanero pickles, habanero this and that but not habanero garlic.  What a great flavor combination!

One trick I like to do to crisp up the bacon is to nuke it for a few seconds until it is just beginning to cook and then wrap around the ABTs before smoking.


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 20, 2010)

really nice..  those ABT's are making me hungry...


----------



## ciolli (Jan 20, 2010)

Those look fantastic... only thing, my invite must have gotten lost in the mail


----------



## waysideranch (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm betting those suckers were hotter than he**.  Nice job.


----------



## nwbhoss (Jan 21, 2010)

The pickled garlic is not super hot (at least I dont think so) My wife would not eat them 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 But the stuff is great to cook with. They have several flavors of pickled garlic and I like the Habanero and Italian the best


----------



## thunderdome (Jan 21, 2010)

Excellent work


----------



## hamrhdz (Jan 21, 2010)

Mighty impressive!


----------



## scpatterson (Jan 21, 2010)

Great looking ABTS!!!!!!!!! very nice.....Gotta find some of that Garlic. ive never heard of it


----------



## sloweredcivic (Jan 21, 2010)

What store did you find that garlic at?


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome looking ABT's.  Like the ingredients...


----------



## nwbhoss (Jan 21, 2010)

They are a local company from Ariel Washington but they have a website 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




http://www.garlicgourmay.com/

All there stuff is awesome!!!!!!!! Great seasonings as well.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 21, 2010)

Now those do really look good and I bet they were really hot too.


----------



## marksmith (Jan 22, 2010)

They weren't that hot actually.  Spicy... but not HOT.


They were awesome!  Points HOSS. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





next go 'round make sure I am there to test... you know... for quality assurance purposes!


----------



## melindab (Jan 22, 2010)

good gravy those look good.  I'm hungry now.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 22, 2010)

They Look Fantastic...


----------



## sloweredcivic (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey I just wanted to say thank you for the little smokey idea I made some today (qview to come) and they were great I used cream chesse, pepper jack cheese and some sharp cheddar though.


----------



## nwbhoss (Jan 22, 2010)

No problem!! I am here to help


----------



## brohnson (Feb 15, 2010)

I;m going to try these very soon, thanks for the recipe.


----------



## brohnson (Feb 18, 2010)

Do you preheat your smoker to 250 before putting them in or just put them in and turn the smoker on at 250 for 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## njmjeep (Feb 27, 2010)

they looked great man!  btw, cracker barrell sells jalepeno pickled garlic right in their store if anybody lives near one. Not as hot as the habenero obviously, but still tasty


----------

